
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (October 2017) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
gauravanand25
Looking for Summer '18 Internship Oppourtunities. UMass Amherst Grad Student.
Specializing in Machine Learning.

Location: Amherst, MA

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: Yes, preferred.

Technologies: Python, R, Octave/MATLAB, C/C++, Java SpringMVC, Django,
HTML/CSS, Javascript (AngularJS, D3.js), AWS (EC2, RDS, SNS, SQS, S3)
Relational (MySQL, Redshift), NoSQL (DynamoDB, Redis), ORM (Hibernate,
SQLAlchemy) Tensorflow, NumPy, CUDA C++, LaTeX, SVN/GIT, Jekyll

Resume/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/xs1eq7ivm7v58od/cv-one-
page.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/xs1eq7ivm7v58od/cv-one-page.pdf)

Email: gauravanand25@gmail.com

------
xtracto
Location: Mexico (UTC -5)

Remote: YES, ONLY REMOTE

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Backend and Ops, Managing, Lead, Architecture. Fluent: Ruby,
Java, C, Shell Scripting (Linux Bash), AWS (Lambdas, EFS, SQS)

Have worked with: ActionScript, C#, C++, Javascript, SQL (PostgreSQL, MySQL
and MS SQL server), PHP, Python. Assembler (80x86), ... among others that
escape me.

Résumé/CV: [http://godinez.soy/about-me/](http://godinez.soy/about-me/)

I have plenty of experience in Backend and DevOps development. I have some
experience with FrontEnd (don't do CSS very well nonetheless). I am a Senior
Software Engineer, who has lead teams of 10+ people. I also have a PhD, and in
my yers Academia life I gave courses to PhD and BSc students. I know very well
the needed process of developing "real world" production software (being owner
of your product's stack, for the long term, building scalable and highly
available applications): Good git, code review practices, CI, CD, Dockers. I
also am quite versed in AWS cloud services, having personally dealt with EC2,
S3, EFS, SQS, Beanstalk, Lambda, EMS (Hadoop and Spark), CloudTrail, etc.

Right now I am Director of Engineering at a 80+ person startup, directing a
team of 15+ technical people. I am very happy with my current gig, but also am
looking for an interesting opportunity of Remote only work, with an exciting
technology and the right compensation setup.

------
pi_neutrino
Location: Wellington, New Zealand

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For the right role, maybe!

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Node.js, PHP, Backbone, Angular, React, Knockout,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, plus the million billion other fiddly ones we all
brush past/through in our own work

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/q5ns9swubqu5baf/CV.docx](https://www.dropbox.com/s/q5ns9swubqu5baf/CV.docx)

Email: pineutrino@gmail.com

I've been in professional web dev for over 11 years, 6 of which have been
remote contracting. It's great fun! I've been the lead programmer / CTO for
several startups. I'll also happily pootle around with devops/sysadmin tasks,
chat with non-techy clients, troubleshoot their troubles and help un-bamboozle
them about horrendous tech issues, mentor junior developers and designers who
might find our million billion sub-fields of programming a wee bit daunting,
and host a mean beer o'clock on Fridays.

Here's a bunch of references:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/803ckfhdnnpzl69/references.zip](https://www.dropbox.com/s/803ckfhdnnpzl69/references.zip)

And here's a bunch of case studies:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dbxy06nhq1xged3/Case%20Studies.doc](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dbxy06nhq1xged3/Case%20Studies.doc)

------
paulieontech
Secret Escapes | London | onsite | Full Time

Secret Escapes is a Index Ventures and Google Ventures backed startup and is
the UK's biggest members-only website offering flash sales on luxury travel
within the UK and around the world. We negotiate amazing deals and exclusive
discounts for our members.

Travel is - and should be - exciting, and booking a holiday or hotel should be
a great experience. That's what we set out to achieve, and it's the philosophy
that drives us on. We want to inspire the world to escape, and we do so with
strong imagery, stylish writing, sought-after destinations and unbeatable
prices.

Apply if you are looking for a fast-paced, entrepreneurial environment where
self-starters have an opportunity to make a huge impact in one of the
internet's fastest-growing categories. We're a dedicated and passionate team
who work hard to make things happen. You won't find us standing on ceremony or
worrying about corporate red tape (we're fresh out of that stuff).

We are looking for Platform Engineers at all levels:
[http://careers.secretescapes.com/job/?job_id=844943](http://careers.secretescapes.com/job/?job_id=844943)

See more: [http://careers.secretescapes.com/team/technology-and-
design/](http://careers.secretescapes.com/team/technology-and-design/)

[https://www.secretescapes.com](https://www.secretescapes.com)

------
makebbekus
Good Eggs | (Senior) Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | [https://www.goodeggs.com](https://www.goodeggs.com)

At Good Eggs, we’re changing the world by changing the way we eat. We’re
looking for software engineers to help us grow and sustain local food systems
by building an online market and supply chain that delivers same-day, absurdly
fresh groceries and dinner kits to customers' homes throughout the Bay Area,
seven days a week.

We run a mature Agile engineering process with:

* pair programming * test-driven development * continuous deployment

We’re building next-generation web applications with JavaScript across the
stack and a wealth of other tools from the rapidly-evolving JavaScript
ecosystem including:

* Node.js * MongoDB * ES2017 * Flow * ESLint * ReactJS * RabbitMQ

We believe in the magic of empowering small teams with clear accountability to
achieve business goals. Our team is passionate about our mission, talented,
and driven to change the world. We cultivate an atmosphere of openness and
support where people feel free to be their true selves, take risks and let
creativity bubble up. If that sounds like you, get in touch!

[http://grnh.se/4vs5k21](http://grnh.se/4vs5k21)

~~~
nedwin
Wrong thread bud! P.S. Love me some good eggs. The new meal kits are dope.

------
CSPR
Location San Juan, PR

Remote: no. Unable due to recent events in PR.

Relocate: Yes, both US and global. (US citizen)

Technologies: most experienced with databases (SQL, Google Cloud and AWS),
JS/HTML frontends, electron, Python, C++ limited to embedded systems.

Email cesalterno @@ gmail

Resume available by email,

Career interests: backend or full stack development that fit my background,
BI, data science, consulting and related fields. Also interested in embedded
systems.

Work Experience: (2years) consulting, building full stack apps and websites
using databases (JS, SQL, Google Cloud services) mostly automating data
processing that used to be done by manually analyzing paper forms, working for
companies and government agencies. 2 years as math tutor during evenings and
substitute teacher experience. Last year, I taught beginner robotics and
programming summer classes using Arduino for robotics and python for
programming.

Currently studying Machine Learning using python and R and relevant Statistics
through online courses for a personal project. Plan to expand to formal
graduate studies when possible.

I studied and lived in the U.S. mainland (natural citizen), am fully bilingual
and want to relocate from PR due to the recent events regarding lack of power
for months. Willing to relocate outside of US as well.

Any other info available at your request.

------
m0nhawk
Location: Kyiv, Ukraine

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA or Canada preferred

Technologies: Programming Languages: Python, R, C++, C#, Wolfram Mathematica;
OS: GNU/Linux, Windows; data: MySQL, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch-LogStash-
Kibana, InfluxDB; etc: Docker, Amazon AWS (EC2, SES, S3...) stack, ETL, data
analysis, data science, data visualization, data manipulation (Python pandas,
R tidyverse), basic Tableau experience

Résumé/CV:
[https://cloud.andrewpro.me/s/sRXJ1AgmcyTwlDs#pdfviewer](https://cloud.andrewpro.me/s/sRXJ1AgmcyTwlDs#pdfviewer)

Email: me@andrewpro.me

References:
[https://cloud.andrewpro.me/s/5e7YO9G8uDklxz7#pdfviewer](https://cloud.andrewpro.me/s/5e7YO9G8uDklxz7#pdfviewer)

Data Scientist with a M.S. in Physics and strong math background, statistics
and data analysis. Passionate on finding business insights from the raw data.
Experienced with a few programming languages (including C++, Python, R and
MATLAB) and SQL databases.

Started as a freelance Data Scientist, I've moved to remote job and now
seeking for a full-time position abroad (somewhere in the USA, New York
preferably or Canada).

------
jamesdeanbooth
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yup!

Willing to relocate: Yup!

Technologies: UI/UX/Visual/Web/Graphic/Brand (Hybrid) Designer

Résumé/CV: [http://www.jamesdeanbooth.com](http://www.jamesdeanbooth.com) |
[http://www.angel.co/james-dean-booth](http://www.angel.co/james-dean-booth) |
[http://www.behance.net/jamesdeanbooth](http://www.behance.net/jamesdeanbooth)
|
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesdeanbooth](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesdeanbooth)

Email: jamesdeanbooth (at) gee mail daht cahm

I've worked in a lot of different design roles and companies; from mom and pop
print shops to social media (Facebook), tech (Cisco & Citrix), and e-commerce
(Macy's & Charlotte Russe) giants. I bring a solid skill set to a team that
allows me to adapt to any design related role. And not to pat myself on the
back too much but every developer I've ever worked with has sang my praises.
;)

Drop me a line and let's talk about your design needs!

------
codez
==============================

Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, React, React-Native, Redux, CSS, SASS/SCSS,
Stylus, Less, Webpack 1/2, HTML, jade/pug, CoffeeScript, gulp, grunt, Node,
Angular, Backbone, marionette, MEAN stack, Riot, TDD, HTML5 Canvas, GSAP,
Flux, SVG etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [https://jh3y.github.io](https://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins](https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins)

===============================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool experiences! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity(preferably freelance/contract atm) Check out my code/site and hope
to hear from you. Don't hesitate to reach out, love a challenge!

------
TrinaryWorksToo
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Redux, JavaScript, Node.js, Loopback, HTML, CSS, React
Native, Android, Git, Python, Ubuntu, Linux, Bash, JSDoc, Bash, OAuth, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1JojXeNTXwPpDqHI7w8AgISXh...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1JojXeNTXwPpDqHI7w8AgISXhTr3mBEXBHWbveucUMjY/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: roshkins@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/roshkins](https://github.com/roshkins)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/rashiabramson](https://linkedin.com/in/rashiabramson)

I have a non-traditional background. My work, projects, and awards demonstrate
competency. References available upon request.

\----

My strongest skills currently are in front-end engineering with React and
Redux. I learn quickly, which I've demonstrated by winning hackathons with
novel APIs and design paradigms. Feel free to contact me at roshkins@gmail.com
if you have a position that might fit, or know of one, or are just willing to
chat about software engineering in person.

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
bgdam
Location: Bangalore, India (UTC +5.30)

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes (Visa assistance required for any location outside
India)

Technologies: ES6, Node.JS, React, PostgreSQL, PHP, Java, Docker,
Microservices, Kafka, MongoDB, Electron, NW.js and a bit of Angular

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6VKles8eCJtcnlJZWNXMDBJa2c...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6VKles8eCJtcnlJZWNXMDBJa2c/view?usp=sharing)

Email: balaganesh.damodaran at google's email

\----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have 7+ years of experience with building and delivering complete solutions,
mostly based on Node and Mongo/Postgres. I am currently in a role that is
60-40 Tech Lead to Engineering Manager, at one of India's largest e-commerce
sites.

I am currently responsible for architecting, developing, delivering and
maintaining high availablity, high scale Mongo/Postgres/Redis backed Node and
GoLang based APIs, along with a React based front-end and multiple internal
subsystems and content distribution tools.

I am tech stack and language agnostic, a hard worker, and pick up new things
quite quickly, and believe in picking the right tool for the job and shipping
products.

Currently looking for Senior Software Engineer/Lead Engineer roles at
companies that deal with extreme scale. Open to relocating anywhere in the
world provided Visa assistance is available.

I have excellent communication skills in English, and am willing to work
remotely at US/EU timings.

Please email me for any further information you might require.

------
bmelton
Location: Millersville, MD (Accessible to Baltimore, DC, Annapolis)

Remote: Ideally. I have 6+ years experience working remote, but will commute
if preferred, or relocate for the right opportunity

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Angular.js, Angular2/4, Django-Rest-Framework,
Tastypie, GraphQL-Django, Graphene, HTML, CSS, SASS, Less, Javascript,
Typescript, MySQL, SQLite/SQLite3, Photoshop. To a lesser extent: React, Ruby,
Rails, Golang, PostgreSQL, Derby, Affinity.

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1n8Gr8MGxnYjqHn4GAxUK7S57...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1n8Gr8MGxnYjqHn4GAxUK7S57fLGsRVKyNLm7OraThOo/)

Email: barry.melton@gmail.com

\---

I'm the proverbial 'jack of all trades' with development technologies. As a
developer, I'm best in full stack web development using Django/Angular/MySQL,
but have dabbled with almost everything, including Rails, Golang, Elixir, etc.
I'm perfectly happy to run sprints and stand-ups, offer mentorship to junior
devs, perform code reviews and ensure code quality, and am very comfortable
taking on the burden of ensuring efficient delivery of product.

I've worked in almost every position, and in almost every aspect of modern
application development, from web-only to mobile-only to hybrid-mobile
applications, and I'm very comfortable in doing whatever is needed, whenever
it's needed.

I'm mainly looking for a full time opportunity that's looking for a self-
starter with an eye towards future proofing software design choices, but I
very much enjoy front or backend development as well. I would certainly
entertain shorter term projects as well.

~~~
itamarst
A suggestion:

Your resume has some really great bits: making your company $2 mil, saving
another $3 mil. You should highlight those first, technologies second. In the
end you're being hired in order to save money or make money, not to write
code.

~~~
bmelton
Thanks for that. I think they're currently listed in sort of chronological /
as-I-thought-of-it order. I can definitely see the value in having the bigger,
bottom-line accomplishments first (or maybe last?) in the bullets.

~~~
itamarst
I don't mean just in your resume, either. I also mean when you're pitching
yourself, as in top comment you have here. You lead with "jack of all trades"
and technologies, rather than with the business value you can create.

------
bg11
Location: San Francisco Bay Area, United States

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, preferably in the western part of the United States.

Technologies: JavaScript (ES6), React, Redux, Node, Express, MySQL, Sequelize,
MongoDB, Mongoose, HTML, CSS, jQuery, Git, GitHub, Webpack, Heroku, Npm,
Underscore, TDD, Mocha, Chai, Agile Development, AngularJS, AWS (S3, Route
53), Grunt, Bootstrap, Photoshop (CS6), Illustrator (CS6)

Résumé/CV: [https://bruce-graham.github.io/resume.html](https://bruce-
graham.github.io/resume.html)

E mail: brucegraham11[at]gmail[dot]com

Github: [https://github.com/bruce-graham](https://github.com/bruce-graham)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brucegraham11/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brucegraham11/)

Website: [https://bruce-graham.github.io/](https://bruce-graham.github.io/)

Looking for: Hello, I am available for Full-Stack or Front-End development
positions.

------
ardnived

      Location: Vancouver, Canada
      Remote: Yes, preferred
      Willing to relocate: Yes (Canada/UK Citizenship)
      Technologies: C#, Python, JavaScript, PHP, CSS, HTML, SQL - Django, NodeJS, Wordpress, Unity
      Email: mail@devindra.ca

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Vj1yHDcw08exSQiBLqV8uoPb...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Vj1yHDcw08exSQiBLqV8uoPbnfkWGIqVS-4896LALkc/edit?usp=sharing)
Github: [https://github.com/ardnived](https://github.com/ardnived)

My strengths are in front and back-end web development. My main interests are
in games and AI development. I learn quickly, and am always excited to try a
new language or library. I'm happy to consider freelance work, but I'm looking
primarily for long term remote work. Send me an email at mail@devindra.ca if
you think I'd be a good fit for you.

------
AskewEgret
Location: Chicago, USA

Remote: Yes, or on-site. Have successfully worked remotely and have worked
with geographically dispersed teams.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C#, Swift, Obj-C, Python, Go, JavaScript, SQL,
Bash/PowerShell/DCL, Linux/OpenVMS/Windows/Mac, Systems Engineering, Data
Pipelines, Node.js...

Résumé/CV: Email if desired

GitHub: [https://github.com/Bauer312](https://github.com/Bauer312)

Email: bbauer@outlook.com

I have 15+ years of experience and accumulated wisdom, with a great
personality and I treat everyone with respect. I have worked with people much
older and much younger than me and have found that I can both learn from and
teach everyone I work with. I make tactical decisions that fit well within
strategic goals and am an excellent debugger and problem solver.

I want a position that allows me to write a lot of code in addition to
architectural and project management duties. I want to work within a team and
prefer the size to be between 5 and 20 developers.

~~~
yixiang
Sorry to AskewEgret for "borrowing" reply space.

Location: Chengdu, China (UTC + 8)

Remote: Yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Vanilla JavaScript, Git, Mithril.js, Cordova,
Vue.js, Angular, Ionic, Onsen UI, TypeScript, Stylus

Résumé/CV: [http://yixiangblog.com/resume/](http://yixiangblog.com/resume/)

Email: yixiangblog at Google's email

I'm smart, get things done, and communicate well.

I'm Yi Xiang, a full-stack developer looking to work for a remote first
company with challenging impactful work.

Being remote, you want to hire self-motivated people who can communicate well
in written English. As a freelance developer, I enjoy autonomy, know the vital
importance of communication, and I prefer typing too.

I understand that time zone matters, and am willing to make sacrifices. But I
do hope your company values work life balance and don't ask me to attend
meetings at my midnight every day.

I believe you want someone passionate about their favorite frameworks, but can
adapt to whatever tools your team is already using without complaining (as
long it's not SourceSafe), because he is a professional.

I want to be in a team that values trust, between engineers, and between
managers and engineers. It's the only way we could get anything done.

------
alohashiva
Location: San Francisco, California.

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Absolutely not.

Technologies: C#, .NET, ASP.NET, MVC, Web API, Bloomberg API, SQL Server,
SSRS, SSIS, Entity Framework, Dapper, Sqlite, JQuery, VB.NET, Visual Basic,
VBA, Twitter Bootstrap, SiteCore, JSON, REST API

Verticals: Banking and Financial Services, Capital Markets including Hedge
Funds, Prime Brokerages, and Asset Management Firms.

Resume / CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3VXJj8hyKTAbUJyUTQtMmR5d0U...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3VXJj8hyKTAbUJyUTQtMmR5d0U/view?usp=sharing)

Email: alohashiva [at] gmail [.] com

Hi,

I'm Shiva, a Senior C# .Net Engineer & Solutions Architect with over 20 years
experience, primarily on the Microsoft Stack and Open Stack. I also have over
15 years experience FinTech (see above)

I'm a fast learner, easy-going, pay attention to details, and have excellent
written and verbal communications.

Some more Info:

* StackOverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/325521/shiva?tab=profile](https://stackoverflow.com/users/325521/shiva?tab=profile)

* Github: [https://github.com/theShiva](https://github.com/theShiva)

* Open Source Contribution: [https://github.com/InstaSharp/InstaSharp](https://github.com/InstaSharp/InstaSharp) – An Instagram API Client ( C# )

* LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/theshiva/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/theshiva/)

------
dhanush
Location: Bangalore, India (UTC +530)

Remote: Yes. Preferred. (I have previous remote experience)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Golang, Postgres, Redis, Kafka, AWS, Terraform, Docker

Resume: [http://bit.ly/indradhanush_resume](http://bit.ly/indradhanush_resume)

Email: indradhanush.gupta@gmail.com

I recently finished my batch at the Recurse Center (formerly Hacker School), a
twelve week self directed programmer's retreat focussed on becoming a better
programmer. During my batch I wanted to learn about operating systems and
distributed systems and built a toy UNIX shell in C from scratch and started
implementing Raft, a distributed consensus protocol in Erlang.

Prior to this, I have worked for three years at an online payments startup
where I worked across the entire backend codebase and spent a significant time
working on the infrastructure team. I worked with: Python, Golang, AWS,
Terraform and Docker. I enjoy designing and implementing fault tolerant
systems and try to keep my programs small and concise, since I believe in the
philosophy of less is more.

I have previous remote experience when I worked on my Google Summer of Code
project in 2014. While I worked from my home in India, my mentor was situated
half way across the world in Brazil. I was able to successfully use the
project mailing list and IRC channel for all project related discussions.

Blog:
[https://indradhanush.github.io/blog](https://indradhanush.github.io/blog)

Github: [https://github.com/indradhanush](https://github.com/indradhanush)

Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/indradhanush92](https://twitter.com/indradhanush92)

------
kshk123
Location: Pune, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (need visa sponsorship outside India)

Technologies: C, C++, Linux, Python, Oracle, TCP/IP, network programming, SIP,
IMS, VoIP, WebRTC, NFV

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0E...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0E/view?usp=sharing)

Email: kshk123@gmail.com

LinkedIn Profile:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/kaushikbasu2608](https://in.linkedin.com/in/kaushikbasu2608)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kshk123/](https://github.com/kshk123/)

I am Kaushik, currently working as Technical Lead/Scrum Master in telecom
software product company in India. Extremely passionate about coding and
problem solving. My primary experience is in C++, C and Linux, open to learn
new languages and technologies.

------
carrigan
Location: Durham, NC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C/C++, Ruby, Elixir, HTML, CSS, Javascript, PCB Layout

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/briancarrigan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/briancarrigan/)

Email: brian.c.carrigan@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/carrigan](https://github.com/carrigan)

\---

I got my degree in Electrical Engineering and practiced as an embedded
engineer for 5+ years, writing firmware in C/C++ and laying out circuit
boards. I spent my spare time learning web development and working with some
friends on a real estate startup, and eventually made full-stack web
development my full time job for the last 3 years.

I recently left my day job to begin freelancing on full-stack IoT projects. If
you are a software company looking to make a device or a hardware company
looking to tie your device into the web ecosystem, I'd love to talk.

------
dmitryfedotkin
Location: Yekaterinburg, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Django REST Framework, Flask, Tornado,
ElasticSearch, MongoDB, Redis, Celery, RabbitMQ, Consul, Selenium, Scrappy,
Grab, BeautifulSoup, Fabric, Vagrant, Docker

CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/564nmf5sk2wipgm/Dmitry%20Fedotkin%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/564nmf5sk2wipgm/Dmitry%20Fedotkin%20CV.pdf?dl=0)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dmitryfedotkin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dmitryfedotkin/)

Email: fedotkin.dmitry@gmail.com

\--------

I am Python developer with 6 years of experience. I developed all kinds of
projects with it, from small sites to complex distributed services. I worked
on a highload bigdata project, worked as a team lead, developed an app which
is used by Google, Intel and NFLPA and know how to deliver best quality
product.

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), React, React-Native,
Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R, Hadoop, Spark, TensorFlow Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del+hn@gmail.com

Portfolio:

* Airbase - Coming Soon. An app to manage hundreds of app subscriptions using virtual credit cards. [https://angel.co/airbase-1](https://angel.co/airbase-1)

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* Intuit CPASelect - An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com)

------
ionis_
Location: Tel-Aviv, Israel

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: .Net, C#, Asp.Net (& .Net Core), Angular 1/2, Knockout, VueJS,
es6, html5, css3, sass, scss, node, php, building restful api’s, Git, Gulp,
Jenkins, TeamCity, Jira, MSSQL, Mysql, Postgres, Redis, MongoDB, AWS.

Resume: [http://ioni.solarz.me/cv_js.pdf](http://ioni.solarz.me/cv_js.pdf)

Website: [http://ioni.solarz.me](http://ioni.solarz.me)

Email: ioni@solarz.me

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/)

I'm a full-stack developer with 15+ years of experience in the field, having
strong business development and leadership skills. I'm product-oriented with
lots of experience managing a project from concept and design through
completion.

------
mathman3141
Location: Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (US only and Western US is preferred)

Technologies: HTML, Python (Pandas, Numpy, Seaborn, Matplotlib), R,
PostgreSQL, C++, MATLAB, Excel (Advanced), Tableau, Mode Analytics, Jupyter
Notebook, SAP Crystal Reports, looking to learn more...

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2xPIg3a](http://bit.ly/2xPIg3a)

LinkedIn: [http://www.linkedin.com/in/randall-
hall-18036752](http://www.linkedin.com/in/randall-hall-18036752)

Email: randallhall [at] icloud [dot] com

GitHub:
[http://www.github.com/mathcoder3141](http://www.github.com/mathcoder3141)

Website: randallhall.weebly.com

While I do have a math degree, I have a good amount of coding experience. I'm
open to any and all opportunities where I can use my math background as well
as expand my programming ability.

------
vitalikis
Location: Kyiv, Ukraine

Remote: Prefer to relocate

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA), need visa support Technologies: Web Platforms:
SAP Hybris Commerce, Adobe AEM (CQ). | Frameworks\libraries: Spring Framework
stack (MVC, Rest, JPA, Security, etc), JSP, Thymeleaf, Vaadin, Apache Wicket,
Java JCR (jackrabbit), OSGi (Apache Felix), Apache Sling, Apache Solr. |
Testing: jUnit, Mockito, Cucumber, FitNesse | Methodologies\processes: Scrum,
Kanban, Pair-programming, TDD (Test-driven development), BDD (Behavior-driven
development), Continues Integration\Development\Delivery. | Others: Adobe
Scene 7, Docker, Jenkins (CI\CD), SonarQube, Fortify, Nessus, Talend ETL, AWS
| Frontend: HTML, CSS, JS

Résumé/CV: LinkedIn [https://goo.gl/xH2BV1](https://goo.gl/xH2BV1) / Detailed
CV upon request

Email: job@d7d.biz

------
deadbacon
Location: Athens, Georgia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, SQL, Apache Spark, Hadoop, scikit-learn, pandas,
numpy, git, matplotlib, bokeh, Beautiful soup, mysql, mongodb, d3.js

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxkyMmNhH5pCeHFKem5KVExZeGs...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxkyMmNhH5pCeHFKem5KVExZeGs/view?usp=sharing)

Email: nitinsaroha[at]outlook[dot]com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nitinsaroha](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nitinsaroha)

Github: [https://github.com/nitinsaroha](https://github.com/nitinsaroha)

I am a second year graduate student doing masters in CS at University of
Georgia and going to graduate in December 2017.

Looking for anything related to Data Science.

------
sha_gir
Location: Charlotte, North Carolina

Personal Portfolio:
[https://d3iweu23maly4k.cloudfront.net/](https://d3iweu23maly4k.cloudfront.net/)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, C++, Python, PHP, Javascript(+React, JQuery), Spark,
Hadoop, Redis,MySQL, MongoDB, AWS.

Résumé/CV: [https://s3.amazonaws.com/aws-website-
sharangirdhani-02f3q/Sh...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/aws-website-
sharangirdhani-02f3q/SharanGirdhani_Resume.pdf)

Email: sharan.girdhani@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/sharan1](https://github.com/sharan1)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sharan-
girdhani/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sharan-girdhani/)

------
mr80
Location: Anaheim, CA (Looking for job opportunities in Dallas, TX | Irvine,
CA)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: ElasticSearch, Node.js/Express.js, PHP, REST APIs, Amazon
Services (Lambda, Cloudformation, DynamoDB, ECS, SNS, SQS, SES, S3), Docker,
Ansible, MySQL, Redis, Agile, Full Stack Development, DevOps, Team Lead

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0JEldTzZ-
ZqbkJHUVRuT09CSmc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0JEldTzZ-
ZqbkJHUVRuT09CSmc/view?usp=sharing)

Email: nganhtuan63@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nganhtuan63/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nganhtuan63/)

(Currently enrolled in MS Software Engineering program and will graduate in
Dec 2017)

------
nicoaratalpes
Hello. I have build 3 big iOS apps for clients in the past two years. I have
had my own startup which did some big data analysis, I have been part of
Toptal network of highly selected developers. I am a full stack developer.

Location: Romania Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Maybe Technologies: iOS
Swift for three years , react-native. For back-end: ruby on rails, asp mvc c#
for four years. Resume: [http://linkedin.com/in/nicoara-
talpes](http://linkedin.com/in/nicoara-talpes) , here are portfolio images
Homepage: [http://nicoaratalpes.ro](http://nicoaratalpes.ro) (with blog)
Email: nicoara@nicoaratalpes.ro Portfolio: on my linkedin

------
ponderingHplus
Location: Calgary, Alberta, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA or Canada preferred

Technologies: Python, R, MySQL, MongoDB, d3.js, sklearn, TensorFlow

Résumé/CV: [http://cole-maclean.github.io/blog/files/Resume-
Cole%20MacLe...](http://cole-maclean.github.io/blog/files/Resume-
Cole%20MacLean-Anonymized.pdf)

mail: maclean.cole@gmail.com

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/cole-
maclean/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cole-maclean/)

Portfolio: [http://cole-maclean.github.io/](http://cole-maclean.github.io/)

Newly graduated from a Masters in Artificial Intelligence, looking for a
dedicated team working on challenging problems using machine learning.

------
andresopeth
IT PROJECT MANAGER

    
    
      Location: Italy
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Languages: Spanish, English, Italian
      Technologies: Software Development Methodologies: Agile Methods, Waterfall Approach, Prototyping. Project Management Methodologies: PMBOK, ITIL, SBOK. Business Analytic, Project delivery experience in IT environment, Problem-solving skills; OS: Linux, Unix, Windows, Android, IOS; MS Project, MS Office, Open Project, Libre Office, JIRA, Trello.
      Résumé/CV: On request.
      Email: andres.miranda@outlook.com
    

Project Manager and Team Leader with vast experience on multinational
enterprises, with a technical background, certified in PMP and ITIL v3
Foundations and knowledge of ISO27001 standard.

------
jorgemf

      Location: Spain
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: TensorFlow, Python, Spark
      Résumé/CV: http://serendeepia.com/team.html
      Email: http://serendeepia.com/contact.html
    

We are 3 experts in Machine Learning and Deep Learning with a passion for
startups. We build custom solutions based on state of the art research and we
help our customers to develop their own capability to use Artificial
Intelligence. Either you are starting with your company or you are already
stablished, if you have an interesting project get in touch. We will find the
best way to help you: [http://serendeepia.com](http://serendeepia.com)

------
fuzzy-logic
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

I help companies save money, time, and agony through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
CoriBeecroft
Location: Tucson, AZ

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes. Open to other places, but I’m particularly
interested in Seattle, Boston or anywhere in CA

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, jQuery, Git, currently learning
React

Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vRJqpmf_4rf1ZSDd...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vRJqpmf_4rf1ZSDdR5EjsvE6JYAp4LIZFINTruDyKSKhKijPMZmzict6EH3jGe5wR4Z-jiK7GAcKQ0v/pub)

Email: coribeecroft@gmail.com

Portfolio Website: [http://coribeecroft.com](http://coribeecroft.com)

\---

I have a degree in math with a minor in computer science. I am capable of
understanding complex, abstract systems in a deep way and I can pick up new
skills quickly.

------
dustanbower
Location: Virginia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years, with Python and Django
on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery on the front-end. I've
also worked with the Django REST Framework and React.js. I'm intimately
familiar with schema and data migrations, including migrations between Django
projects. I've worked extensively with startups and with distributed teams and
am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVk...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE)

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Python, Django, Django REST Framework,
migrations

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
llambda
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: SE Asia only (i.e. Singapore)

Technologies: Python, Flask, Javascript, Node, React, Clojure, Postgres,
MongoDB

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Email: maxc@me.com

I am a polyglot, full-stack developer with ~10 years experience. My
specialties are Python, Flask, Clojure, Node, and React as well as
professional experience with MongoDB and Postgres. I am reliable, easy to work
with, quick to turn things around, and a good communicator. I am available to
work either on my own or as part of your team. Client satisfaction is my top
priority.

Some of my open source work is available here:

[https://github.com/maxcountryman](https://github.com/maxcountryman)

I can also provide work samples and references upon request.

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: It depends.

Technologies: I use Django, Flask and Laravel for Web Apps and Web scrapers
and automation tools in Python. Beside that I have made Chrome extensions and
WP plugin. Basically, I am a polyglot programmer.

Résumé/CV:
[http://adnansiddiqi.me/projects/](http://adnansiddiqi.me/projects/)

Email: kadnan@gmail.com

Beside coding I also love reading and writing and sharing what I learn. I
share my stuff at [http://blog.adnansiddiqi](http://blog.adnansiddiqi) and
[https://www.codementor.io/pknerd/](https://www.codementor.io/pknerd/)

Thanks

------
trumbitta2

      Location: Cagliari area, Italy
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Angular, AngularJS, Ionic, JavaScript, TypeScript, UX (not UI / Graphic design), Front End Ops
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/williamghelfi/
      Email: william at williamghelfi.com
    

Born, growing up.

Blog: [http://www.williamghelfi.com](http://www.williamghelfi.com)

I'm a UX Engineer. I research and create low-fi mockups for things, then build
them mostly with Angular. My graphic design tool is CSS. I wrote, marketed,
published, an ebook about Bootstrap 3 for beginners. And, I'm a decent DevOps
guy.

------
6thSigma
Location: South Texas

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Only in Texas (San Antonio, Austin, Houston)

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Android, Java, iOS, Swift
(beginner), Git/Github

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: aschuenemann at gmail

\--------

I'm a full-stack developer, primarily in Ruby on Rails. I've also built apps
in Android (Java) and currently learning iOS (Swift).

I've been a full-time entrepreneur and freelancer for the past 4 years. I've
co-founded two startups, the most recent being in the edtech space called
TeachTag.

List of stuff I've built:
[http://www.aschuenemann.com/projects.html](http://www.aschuenemann.com/projects.html)

Willing to do full time, part time, freelance, or consulting work.

------
rvillablanca
Location: Santiago, Chile.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No, I can't.

Technologies: Java, JavaEE, Spring boot/framework, Tomcat/Jetty/Weblogic,
CXF/JAXWS,JAXRS, JSF/JSP/Primefaces/SpringMVC, html5/js/css/jquery/angularjs,
ant/maven/gradle, junit.

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodrigo-antonio-
villablanca-v%C3...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodrigo-antonio-
villablanca-v%C3%A1squez-93629031/)

Github: github.com/rvillablanca (no work projects, only self learning)

Email: villa061004@gmail.com

I'm a full Java Web Developer based in Santiago, Chile looking for new remote
opportunities.

------
andys627
SEEKING WORK

Hello! I'm looking for contract jobs doing front end and/or full stack JS
development. I've been working exclusively in React/Redux for the past year.
Most recently I've been working on a React app with 3 main challenges: 1) run
well on both web and Amazon Fire stick (HTML5 container) using a shared code
base; 2) API driven video browser/player (like Netflix/Prime Instant Video)
and 3) a WebRTC video implementation.

Location: Reno, NV, USA

Remote: Yes. Available for some travel.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: React/Redux; Node; Angular 1; HTML/CSS; full stack JS, WebRTC,
TDD, git, project management

Résumé/CV: www.andrewsamuelsen.com

Email: andrew.samuelsen@gmail.com

Rate: $100/hr

Availability: 24-40 hours/week

------
zephyrfalcon
Location: Jacksonville, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, unfortunately that is not an option at this point

Technologies: Python, Javascript, HTML, CSS, MS SQL Server, MySQL, Postgres,
Delphi, C, C#, Ruby, Scheme, Prolog, Lisp, D, Rebol, Go, OCaml, Google App
Engine, parsing/ETL, web crawlers, scripting

Resume:
[http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html](http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

I have over 20 years of experience with Python, and have used it in all kinds
of situations and environments. I have also worked with many other programming
languages (a bit of a hobby of mine). I am always looking to learn new
technologies.

------
Abdur91
Location: Pakistan Remote: yes Willing to relocate: yes

Email: abdurleo91@gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/23m3nuz186q5rjg/Resume.docx?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/23m3nuz186q5rjg/Resume.docx?dl=0)

linkedIn profile :[https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-
rehman-8281284a](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-rehman-8281284a)

Technologies: python/django,grails(spring),angular
js,react,html,css,bootstrap,jquery

Servers:Digital ocean,Amazon aws-lambda

Databases:Postgres,mysql,mongodb.

I'm a full stack web developer with + 3 years of experience. Feel free to send
an email!

------
gourabmi
=================================================

    
    
      Location: Buffalo NY
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, Python, SQL, Android, Xamarin
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_-dDmh6LhISekN5TlB5QlBwbUk
      Email: gourabmi@buffalo.edu
    

=================================================

I have 4 years of industry experience. I would be with an MS in Computer
Science from SUNY Buffalo in January 2018. Available for full-time work
starting February 2018. Have F1 STEM OPT work authorization in US.

    
    
      Find out more details at https://about.me/gourabmitra

------
lutein
Location: Washington State USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly, including W. Europe

Technologies: Python, Flask, Postgres, Scala, AWS/GCP, GIS (e.g. Leaflet,
PostGIS), CoffeeScript, REST APIs

Résumé/CV: [http://www.acme.li/cv_2017.pdf](http://www.acme.li/cv_2017.pdf)

Email: hn@karte.co

I'm a senior developer/architect and have worked as employee #1 at startups,
as an independent freelancer, and even for BigCo. My current go-to language is
Python with Scala a close second. I'm very interested in functional
programming, GIS, databases and distributed systems. I'm open to relocation
after a short trial period.

~~~
Lexandrit
If you’re considering relocation as an option, I think you might find some
interesting project (e.g. in Germany) at
[https://relocate.me/search?query=python#](https://relocate.me/search?query=python#)

------
zadkey
Location: Dallas, Texas Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: C#,
SQL, Web Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B12ZVcp_VQ_xR1lIbVJ1bHUtaG8...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B12ZVcp_VQ_xR1lIbVJ1bHUtaG8/view?usp=drivesdk)
Email: Alexander.baggett@gmail.com StackOverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/1810205/alexander-ryan-
bagge...](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1810205/alexander-ryan-baggett)

------
Teichopsia
Location: Panama City, Panama.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes. Preferably Europe. Visa is not needed.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript, Python, Git.

Resume/Portofolio: [https://www.talescript.com](https://www.talescript.com)

github:
[https://github.com/talescript/talescript](https://github.com/talescript/talescript)

Email: anthomelanous (at->) hotmail com

Self taught programmer, Psychology Graduate; trying hard to break into the
programming world. What I lack in experience I make up with a - semi stoic -
enthusiasm. Besides English, I also speak Spanish and conversational German.

------
fabriciolelis
Location: Campina Grande, Paraíba, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Angular, NodeJS, Python, Java, C/C++

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/gq4d2ymk9rb1d9n/FabricioMeloResume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/gq4d2ymk9rb1d9n/FabricioMeloResume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: fabriciolelis@gmail.com

LinkedIn:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/fabriciolelis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/fabriciolelis/)

Github: [https://github.com/fabriciolelis/](https://github.com/fabriciolelis/)

------
ellipticaldoor
Location: Spain

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Website: [https://ellipticaldoor.com/](https://ellipticaldoor.com/)

Email: dorta.miguel@gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://ellipticaldoor.com/img/Dorta_Miguel_CV.pdf](https://ellipticaldoor.com/img/Dorta_Miguel_CV.pdf)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/migueldorta/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/migueldorta/)

Technologies: Javascript, Vue.js, MongoDB, linux sysadmin, Node.js, Sass, Pug

I'm a full stack web developer with 4 years of experience.

Feel free to send an email!

------
cascada
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, C#, Haskell, Elixir; /secondary/
Perl 6, Assembly, Scala, C, SQL, JavaScript;

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com)

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex.

I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: web, mobile,
desktop, data science, machine learning, cyber security.

My rate is $50/h for short-term projects and 30h/h for long-term ones.

My projects
[https://gildedhonour.com/projects](https://gildedhonour.com/projects)

------
Mrn3wb
I'm a web developer in NC. I've mostly done theme/module/plugin creation in
Drupal and WordPress this year, but am open to other types of work.

Examples of sites I've built or worked on: www.flyavl.com

www.storyshare.net

www.richardsworldinsurance.com

Location: Asheville, NC

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate:no

Technologies: angularJS, PHP, drupal/wordpress, affinity/photoshop, HTML/CSS,
JS, MySQL

Resume:[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1pXxBulC0afYA3C_vN8BPIw9O...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1pXxBulC0afYA3C_vN8BPIw9OUj4PRVV50UdAy5T0Gpw/edit?usp=drivesdk)

Email: contact@aaronandy.com

------
ankitank
Location: Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Swift, iOS, Django

Résumé/CV:[https://ankitgoel.in/resume.pdf](https://ankitgoel.in/resume.pdf)

Email: ankit1ank@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/ankit1ank](https://github.com/ankit1ank)

StackOverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/1920977](https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/1920977)

Blog:[https://medium.com/@ankitank](https://medium.com/@ankitank)

------
theglitchmob
Location: NYC (attempting to relocate from SF).

Remote: Yes, given SF or NYC salary.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: AWS, CloudFormation, Python, Linux, Ansible, Chef,
StackExchange, ServerFault, Google.

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: myhnthread@gmail.com

I would consider myself mid-level in the DevOps space and have been at this
for 4 years or so full time. Primary focus is Infrastructure As Code with a
very high preference for automating as much as possible using APIs and modules
like Boto3 in Python for AWS. Not against the idea of a junior dev position
either as I find software development as fascinating as sysadmin work.

------
DhruvParanjape
Location: Pune, India.

Remote: willing to discuss

Willing to relocate: Hell yeah. (Visa sponsorship required).

Technologies: c++11,14 and a little 17 also python as a system scripting
language and a little SQL. I have primarily worked on a Linux platform and I
understand basic networking.

Résumé/CV:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1W0cuWrkh9CLWFGYXVZOTRuaU0...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1W0cuWrkh9CLWFGYXVZOTRuaU0/view?usp=drivesdk)

Email:dhruvparanjape93@gmail.com

I am looking for work outside of India and my main criteria is development.

------
treycopeland
Location: Bowling Green, KY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: SEO, Paid Search, CRO, Wordpress, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery,
PHP

Resume: Available upon request

Email: treycopeland25 [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm an Internet Marketer with a web development background. Looking for
something in digital marketing.

I'm a very technical person and have a lead over most digital marketers due to
my technical background. I love data and very experienced with all the tools:
Adwords, Bing Ads, Excel, SEMRush, Ahrefs & Screaming Frog.

I can dive into code and make changes myself without waiting around for a
developer.

I'm available for immediate work.

------
thekezi
Location: Central Florida, USA

Remote: Exclusively

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Redux, Node.js, Express, PostgreSQL, jQuery, JavaScript,
HTML, CSS (SCSS), SocketIO

Résumé/CV:
[http://keziyah.herokuapp.com/KeziyahResume.pdf](http://keziyah.herokuapp.com/KeziyahResume.pdf)

Email: hello[at]keziyah.com

Website: [http://keziyah.com](http://keziyah.com)

Full stack developer with emphasis on front end and UI design. Interested in a
full time remote role, or freelance work.

(Prefer remote but could be persuaded to take a position in DC or NYC.)

------
ciaranconners
I am a software engineer with experience developing full-stack JavaScript
applications.

Location: Boston, MA

Willing to relocate: true

Technologies: JavaScript ▪ AngularJS ▪ React ▪ Node ▪ Express ▪ RESTful APIs ▪
MongoDB ▪ Mongoose ▪ mySQL ▪ SQLite ▪ Sequelize ▪ Git Mocha ▪ Chai ▪ jQuery ▪
HTML ▪ CSS

Resumé: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/13UwqK-
TUpzlJyted2LAXEsCO...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/13UwqK-
TUpzlJyted2LAXEsCOfr9jfQfd6YTk9DiiuHU/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: ciaranconners@gmail.com

------
andmed3
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: possible

Technologies: Java, Kotlin, Clojure

Resume: upon request. Linkedin [https://goo.gl/7eQ8TC](https://goo.gl/7eQ8TC)

Github: [https://goo.gl/nvFAkf](https://goo.gl/nvFAkf)

Email: wants+to-be-hired(at)andmed.us

Java backend 4 years (dedicated, lots of CLI), 1 last year of Kotlin and AWS.
Experience of fulltime remote. Liked working in teams who used libraries to
build their cores over frameworks. Looking for similar experience

~~~
Lexandrit
If you’re considering relocation as an option, check out
[http://bit.ly/2yKvfrK](http://bit.ly/2yKvfrK). I think you may well find some
interesting job opportunity there.

------
hamidr
Location: Tehran, Iran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes -Visa sponsorship needed-

Technologies: C, C++, Qt, Boost, Ruby, RubyOnRails, Clojure(And of course
Java), Redis, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Linux, DevOps

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/hamidreza-
davoodi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hamidreza-davoodi/)

Email: hamidr.dev@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/hamidr](https://github.com/hamidr)

Interested in: Rust, Scala/Akka, and Data Engineering.

------
jaisimhasai
Location: Illinois

    
    
      Remote: yes
    
      Willing to relocate: yes
    
      Technologies:C, Embedded C, C++, Python, Verilog, MATLab, Assembly, Linux Kernels, Firmware development, Networking, MPI, 

OpenMP, Pthreads, Bluetooth, Zigbee, WiFi, Data Structure, Linux shell
scripting, Xilinx, Keil, ARM, X86,Xeon Phi Coprocessor,Wire Shark, River Bed

    
    
      Résumé/CV:https://www.linkedin.com/in/jayasimhasaikoduri/
      
      Email:jayasimhasai.koduri@siu.edu

------
aritra_ux
Location: Mumbai, India. Remote: Yes. Willing to relocate: Open to
discussions. Technologies: UI/UX/Product Design. Résumé/CV: LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aritra90/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aritra90/)
Email: workwitharitra@gmail.com Behance:
[https://www.behance.net/ritr](https://www.behance.net/ritr)

------
entryprogrammer
Location: New Jersey, United States

Remote: Doesn't matter. (Open to Onsite.)

Willing to relocate: Anywhere in continental US.

Technologies: C, C++, C#, MATLAB, Java, MS Office, Lua, SQL, OpenCV, ITK, IPP,
VTK, OpenGL, Windows, Linux and few others touched upon through
research/experience.

Resume/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/7tt041ns911jfva/m-asavir-
resume.do...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/7tt041ns911jfva/m-asavir-
resume.docx?dl=0)

Email: asavirm@gmail.com

------
rwillging
I am an experienced product manager successfully taking high impact products
from inception to implementation by collaborating with cross-functional teams
within a publicly traded company (and start-up before we were acquired).
Looking for another challenging, product-focused role.

Location: Cincinnati, OH

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: Yes, preferred

Technologies: Tableau, Jira, Confluence, Agile/Scrum

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/DWLPta](https://goo.gl/DWLPta)

Email: ryanwillging@gmail.com

------
earlyriser
Location: Quebec, Canada (EST)

Remote: Yes (5 yrs of remote experience)

Willing to relocate: No

Preference: Front-End Engineer, Full Stack Developer

Technologies:

* Javascript, Angular, React, Knockout, Vue, jQuery, D3.js, Highcharts, ES6.

* Gulp, Karma, Jasmine, Protractor

* AWS: S3, Lambda, Code Deploy, Api Gateway

* CSS3, Sass, Less, UX.

* Python, Django

* Php, CodeIgniter.

* Ruby, Rails.

* MySQL, MongoDB.

* Agency, startup & consultancy experience.

* JIRA, Agile.

* English, French, Spanish.

CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/s1uz1cc1dkp9kaz/CV%20Roberto%20Mar...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/s1uz1cc1dkp9kaz/CV%20Roberto%20Martinez%202017.pdf?dl=0)

Email: romama at gmail dot com

------
siaeva
Location: Stockholm, Sweden

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Skills: HTML, CSS, Wordpress, Adobe CS Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign,
Sketch, MS PowerPoint

Resume/CV: [http://www.siaeva.com/wp-content/themes/html5blank-
stable/si...](http://www.siaeva.com/wp-content/themes/html5blank-
stable/sian_cv_20171004.pdf)

Email: sian@siaeva.com

Portfolio: [http://www.siaeva.com/design](http://www.siaeva.com/design)

------
chuk_u
Location: Georgia, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies/Methods: AngularJS /javascript, Bootstrap, Java, Ruby, JQuery,
AJax, RESTful, Spring MVC, MySQL, MongoDB, AWS,

Interests/Growing Skills: Blockchain, Cryptocurrency, Solidity,Web3JS

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1b2q8roxxMHAdeFq7ssRBbHTy...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1b2q8roxxMHAdeFq7ssRBbHTyGSoXpBHpKwAScBsY-
_o/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: please check resume

------
crisopolis
Frontend, Backend, and DevOps Engineer (call it Fullstack, if you want.)

Location: Tampa, FL, USA

Remote: Yes (current disposition)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Elixir <3, Ruby, Crystal, JavaScript
(Node,Vue>React,Hapi.js,Micro), ... up to learning anything

Résumé/CV:
[http://chriscombs.me/resume/resume.html](http://chriscombs.me/resume/resume.html)

Email: hey at chriscombs.me

Site: [http://chriscombs.me/](http://chriscombs.me/)

------
kapuru
Location: Berlin | Remote: Yes | Willing to relocate: No | Technologies: PHP
(Laravel), Golang, Vue / React | Resume: Send me and email with a job
description and I'll answer with my CV | Email: cihan@tas.fm

I design and develop software, with a specialization in full-stack web
development using Laravel and Golang.

You can also find some links to my side projects on
[https://tas.fm/](https://tas.fm/).

------
thomastjeffery
Location: Utah

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: If funded to do so

Technologies: C++, Python, Racket, Haskell, Rust, Javascript, HTML, CSS,
Linux, Nix, Bash, Git, system management (partitioning, bootloaders, OS
management, etc.), etc.

Email: thomastjeffery@gmail.com

I am self-taught, having spent my life from childhood to now with a vested
interest in software, from game engines to text editors, and Linux from Debian
to NixOS. "Hobby" has always been an inadequate descriptor for my obsession
with computing.

------
jayliew
iOS, 2x YC PORTFOLIO EXPERIENCE, LOCAL TO SF BAY AREA

\+ Location: SF, Mountain View, Palo Alto, San Francisco Bay Area, Silicon
Valley, CA, US.

\+ Technologies: iOS, iOS, iOS. Swift. Native. iOS.

\+ Education: Computer Science / CS / C.S. bachelors degree.

\+ Experience: I’ve worked for 2 YC companies to date (1 hardware, 1
software). I've also worked for publicly-traded tech companies as a contractor
and as a full-time employee.

\+ Soft-skills: No language or cultural barriers. I speak fluent and clear
"American" English and have years of customer-facing experience with both
technical and non-technical people. You’ll have no friction communicating with
me and I will collaborate with your current team just fine.

\+ Time zone: I'm can even be available locally in-person to sync with your
team face-to-face during normal US business hours (no need to wake up at 3am
remote team meeting.)

\+ Complementary technologies: Python, Django, jQuery, full-stack web, DevOps,
Redis, LAMP, SQL, Parse, Postgres, Heroku, Objective-C, Obj-C.

\+ Résumé / CV / LinkedIn / Resume: (sensitive info) Please drop me an email
and I’ll respond with PDF.

\+ Work authorization: Full work authorization + US secret security clearance.

\+ Satisfied free-lance clients reference list upon request.

\+ Email: jayliew at jayliew ¤ com

\+ Remote: OK

------
popsicity
Location: Santiago, Chile

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, Java, PHP, Shell script, .NET,

JavaScript, Node.js, SQL, PL/SQL, VMware vSphere,Nagios, Centreon, IBM Tivoli
Monitoring, CA Spectrum, CA UIM, Windows Server, UNIX (AIX, Solaris, HP-UX,
Linux), ILO and others.

Résumé/CV:
[https://1drv.ms/b/s!Amk1RRLu_mHChETgkAR0c9zD_LmY](https://1drv.ms/b/s!Amk1RRLu_mHChETgkAR0c9zD_LmY)
Email: nic.contrerasf@gmail.com

------
JacobNK
Location: Virginia

Remote: Prefer not

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, .Net, Java, Javascript, Python, Unity, Git, Maven, Spring,
Bootstrap

Resume: Will provide on request

Email: jnolankennedy [at] gmail.com

I'm currently a full-stack developer with a bit over a year's worth of
experience. I've done work in C# and Java fairly equally and I'm looking for
junior-ish roles on the west coast. Please only contact me if you're on the
west coast; I'm not interested in roles in the VA area.

------
jrwiegand
Location: Maryland

Remote:

Willing to relocate:

Technologies: Java & Spring Boot web app project, MEAN stack for another, both
at work. Python for other experiments and learning.

Résumé/CV:
[https://joshwiegand.com/resume.pdf](https://joshwiegand.com/resume.pdf)

Email: josh.r.wiegand@gmail.com

I have a great interest and love for anything sports. I enjoy learning and
building new things. I am currently looking for a great opportunity wherever
it may be.

------
rdudek
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: I'm an experienced sys admin and am looking for a career change
to do programming. Currently I'm attending Regis University to finish my B.S.
in Computer Science. Have experience with HTML, CSS, C#, and Java.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dudekrafal/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dudekrafal/)

Email: rafaldudek@usa.net

------
evaristocroix
Location: Spain Remote: YES Willing to relocate: YES Technologies: SaaS, CRM,
HTML and CSS, Cloud tools, Digital Marketing tools and platforms, Amazon Web
Services Résumé/CV:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/earl-jay-
cruz-5a6774102/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/earl-jay-cruz-5a6774102/) Email:
edge.cruz@protonmail.ch

------
mctronic
Location: Denver / Boulder, CO

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Programming languages: Java, C#, C++, Python • Platforms &
Tools: Android SDK, Windows SDK, Linux, AWS, Verilog, Kafka, JavaScript,
HTML/CSS, React, Flask, ROS (Robot Operating System), Robotic algorithms
(SLAM, Kalman Filter, EKF)

Github: [https://github.com/mchowdhury](https://github.com/mchowdhury)

Résumé/CV: On request.

Email: mich8433 [at] colorado.edu

------
gandhiamar2

      Location: Charlotte
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: Fullstack, Java, Spring Boot, Android development, Swift, ios app development, Oracle DB, MySQL DB, Firebase, MongoDB, Reactjs, D3, Java Script, Node js
      Résumé/CV:https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5-KB0HrRLcOMW1NMjVtN2plUHM/view?usp=sharing
      Email:gandhiamar4@gmail.com

------
DuriDuri
Location: New York City

Remote: Prefer on-site

Willing to relocate: Only within the US

Technologies: Golang, JavaScript, React/Redux, Python(Flask) AWS (S3,SQS,
SNS,EC2, Lambdas, DynamoDB, RabbitMQ, Postgres/MongoDB

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/0jpnqqglpcj8jfd/Duri%2C%20Duri%20R...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/0jpnqqglpcj8jfd/Duri%2C%20Duri%20Resume.pdf?dl=1)

Email: duri@duri.im

------
machi17
Location: Florida, United States

Remote: Doesn’t matter

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere in U.S. Florida if possible.

Technologies: SQL (MySQL and MS SQL), R Studio, Python, Sparks

Resume/LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/duyquang93](https://www.linkedin.com/in/duyquang93)

Email: dqnguyen2015@gmail.com

I'm looking for a job relating to data analyst. Have one year of experience.
Appreciate your email.

------
pryelluw
Location: In Puerto Rico currently but will be in Atlanta by the 15th.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9bEeheRVaXZZm1YR3EyVkhVWUk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9bEeheRVaXZZm1YR3EyVkhVWUk/view?usp=drivesdk)

Email: pryelluw@gmail.com

\---

In relocating to mainland US after hurricane Maria destroyed Puerto Rico.
Appreciate any opportunities or leads. :)

------
scttnlsn
Location: Ithaca, NY

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: not right now

Technologies: Ruby, Clojure, JavaScript, Node, Python, embedded C/C++,
electronics (circuit design, PCB layout, firmware)

Resume: I’ve worked for the past decade as an independent contractor. Please
email me and I’ll send you a PDF detailing my recent client work.

GitHub: [http://github.com/scttnlsn](http://github.com/scttnlsn)

Email: scott@scottnelson.co

------
nwilkens
Location: Monroe MI USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux, Ansible, Docker, MySQL, Apache, Nginx,

HAproxy, Redis, MongoDB, Go, Ruby, Python, AWS..

Résumé/CV: [https://www.mnxsolutions.com](https://www.mnxsolutions.com)

Email: nick at mnx solutions dot com

I have a team of DevOps engineers available for tasks such as 24x7 monitoring
and response to outages, or a scalable DevOps team available as part time, or
scaled up to a full team.

\- Nick W.

------
caitanojunior
Location: Campina Grande - Brasil Remote: yes Willing to relocate: No
Tecnologies: JavaScript, Protractor, Test Link, Jira, MongoDB, JSON,
Résumé/CV:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/caitano-
junior-a0438548/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/caitano-junior-a0438548/)
Email:caitanojunior@gmail.com

------
hash3r
Senior iOS Developer

Location: Kyiv, Ukraine

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: US or Europe

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C, VIPER, REST, Automated/Unit Tests, AWS,
Git, Sketch

Education: Computer Science / CS / C.S. bachelors degree.

Résumé / CV / LinkedIn:
[https://ua.linkedin.com/in/vladimirgnatiuk](https://ua.linkedin.com/in/vladimirgnatiuk)

Email: gnatiuk.vladimir@gmail.com

------
mlangley
Location: New Hampshire

Remote: Yes (open to onsite/partial remote in Boston)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, React, Node, Blockchain, Solidity

Resume: [https://www.mlangley.net/wp-
content/uploads/2017/10/resume-l...](https://www.mlangley.net/wp-
content/uploads/2017/10/resume-langley-oct.pdf)

Email: mike@mlangley.net

------
mbelsky
Location: Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Need a smart and hard-working iOS developer? Hire me!

In the last 5 years, I have helped 10 companies build mobile solutions.

Resume: [https://goo.gl/4NQhf2](https://goo.gl/4NQhf2)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mbelsky/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mbelsky/)

------
tonym9428
Data scientist with proven experience with time series analysis, machine
learning, and econometrics.

    
    
      Location: Bay Area
      Remote: Open
      Willing to relocate: Open
      Technologies: R, SQL, Python
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/abraham-mathew-21221b29/
      Email: mathewanalytics@gmail.com

------
canadiancreed
Location: Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, within Canada

Technologies: Java, Spring

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed/)

Email: creedis at gmail dot com

NOTE: I seem to get a lot of people emailing me applying for jobs. I'm not
offering work, I'm looking for work.

------
JoshuaRLi
Location: Pennsylvania, USA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Flask, Shell (bash, zsh), Git, GNU / Linux, AWS (EC2,
EB, etc.)

Resume/CV:
[https://tildeslash.io/docs/JoshuaRLiResume.pdf](https://tildeslash.io/docs/JoshuaRLiResume.pdf)

Email: jrl5696@psu.edu

I'm looking for Summer 2018 internships. Hit me up with anything you got.

------
tedhoryczun

      Location: Pittsburgh, PA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Kotlin Android Development, Android, Realm, Firebase, TDD, Mockito, Espresso, Material Design
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/2gwb2we
      Linkedin: http://bit.ly/2g1VBes
      Email: TedHoryczun1@gmail.com

------
hypertexthero
Location: New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly.

Technologies: Illustrator, Photoshop, InDesign, Lightroom, Sketch, HTML, CSS,
JS, Python & Django, PHP & Wordpress & Drupal, Git, Bash Shell.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.simongriffee.com/resume.pdf](https://www.simongriffee.com/resume.pdf)

Email: simon@simongriffee.com

------
guselnikov
Location: Saint-Petersburg, Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.visualcv.com/ewjjufrqesi/pdf](https://www.visualcv.com/ewjjufrqesi/pdf)

Email: guselnikov@me.com

I'm iOS software engineer with 5+ years of commercial experience. Looking for
new opportunities right now.

------
since85
Location: India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, Europe

Technologies: HTML, CSS, jQuery, WordPress

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/GkEpM2](https://goo.gl/GkEpM2)

Email: in CV

Hi,

I am freelance frontend developer looking to move to Europe with my wife for
better career prospects & to start a new life. Kindly get in touch if there is
anything suitable for my skillset.

------
akrakesh
Location: Anywhere (I'm in India)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
smoqadam

       Location: Iran
       Remote: Yes
       Willing to relocate: Need Visa sponsorship
       Technologies: PHP, Python, Nginx, MySql, MongoDB, Redis, Javascript
       Résumé/CV: http://smoqadam.me/saeed.moqadam.pdf
       Email: saeed.moqadam@gmail.com

------
jghefner
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Javascript, Node, Vue, React, Angular, Python, Ruby, lots more.

Resume:
[https://www.caregraphics.io/resume.pdf](https://www.caregraphics.io/resume.pdf)

Email: joshhn@caregraphics.io

Full Stack and DevOps experience.

------
jeanlucas

      Location: Brazil
    
      Remote: Only
    
      Technologies: PWA, Javascript, Ember.js, Node, willing to learn new languages
    
      Résumé/CV: Built some MVPs, looking up for opportunities to build MVPs. 
    
      Email: jeanleonino@gmail.com

------
tomkuk
Location: Paris / Poznan

Remote: true

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Vue, Angular, Ruby, Ruby on Rails,
Elasticsearch

Résumé/CV: [https://nukomeet.com/work/](https://nukomeet.com/work/)

Email: bonjour@nukomeet.com

~~~
eruditely
Location: San Jose / San Fransisco Bay Area / South Bay Aryan

Remote: No(Maybe)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Mean Stack/ Node JS/ Back end Engineer/ Data Engineer

Résumé/CV: [https://ufile.io/bw5ia](https://ufile.io/bw5ia)

Email: finalsilence@gmail.com

Please hire!! You're all good looking and i'll buy a puppy!

------
avdobb
VSCO | Platform Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time | $125k-$155k

VSCO® is an art and technology company empowering and inspiring people
everywhere to create, discover, and connect. Founded in 2011, VSCO is based in
Oakland, CA. We make high-end photo and video editing tools for mobile and
desktop photography, and have a creative community of 45 million+.

Our Platform team is looking for a Full Stack engineer to help build the
future of VSCO products. You will work with the newest technologies and have
the autonomy to create work without being micromanaged. Your voice will be
valued in both internal projects as well as in consumer-facing products. We
are a tight-knit, collaborative team.

The day-to-day -Lead development of new features for the future of the VSCO
Platform, including APIs and services -Collaborate with people across
engineering/creative to deliver and launch projects -Help the growth of the
platform team by actively participating in code reviews, paired programming,
training, and mentoring

Qualifications -BS in Computer Science, or equivalent experience -4+ years
experience with shipping production code in Go, Node.js, and/or PHP
-Proficient with web languages and NoSQL databases, Go, MySql, Mongo, Redis
and experience with OAuth and RESTful APIs -Passionate about beautiful design
and strong desire to contribute to a small team with Lean methodologies
-Ability to think of business concerns beyond engineering and experience
working with cross-functional feature teams

Nice to have -Knowledge of service-oriented architecture (SOA) -Experience
with ecommerce - preferably Braintree -A personal connection to photography

If you are interested send me your CV (ali@vsco.co) and let's chat about it!
You can also apply directly and learn more about the role here:
[http://vsco.co/about/careers/senior-software-engineer-
platfo...](http://vsco.co/about/careers/senior-software-engineer-platform-
oakland)

~~~
callmevlad
It seems like you've posted in the wrong thread. Companies hiring should post
here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15384262](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15384262)

------
baubrey91

      Location: Los Angeles, CA
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: YES
      Technologies: Xcode, Swift, Cocoa Touch, SQL
      Résumé/CV: http://www.brandonaubrey.com/Resume.pdf
      Email: baubrey91@gmail.com

------
peterdotran
Location: Orange County, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Python, C#, Node.JS, React, Polymer, MySQL,
PostgreSQL, Git

Resume: Available upon request

Email: peterdotran+hn [at] gmail [dot] com

Available immediately.

I am looking for roles of entry front-end, back-end, or full stack development
in a junior position.

------
shred45
Location: Atlanta, Ga

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Machine Learning, Data Science, Python, Pandas, Numpy, Spark,
Hive, Rust

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2yDC638](http://bit.ly/2yDC638)

Email: kevin.flansburg@gmail.com

------
dizzystar
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Clojure, Python, PostgreSQL, PL/pgSQL, MySQL, Linux servers, and
more.

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

Email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
mistachkin
Location: Manhattan, NYC.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Maybe.

Technologies: C/C++, C#, SQLite (team member), Tcl/Tk (maintainer), Win32,
POSIX

Résumé/CV: Link and/or document available by request.

Email: joe [at] [put_my_user_name_here] [dot] com

------
nimeshneema
Location: Indore, India

Remote: No Preference

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Cocoa/Cocoa-Touch, Objective-C, Swift, Git, Strong Unix
Fundamentals, Bash, Python, JavaScript.

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Email: nimeshneema@gmail.com

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Nope

Design aware frontend perfectionist.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
vivcomma
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: JavaScript (React), C++, C, Python

Résumé: email (along with Github)

email: givemeajob at comma.ai

We give away software to augment your driving. Join our network. 5 open
positions are available (JavaScript/React Developer, VP of Hardware, ML
Engineer among them). Looking for people who have done well at math
competitions (USAMO, IMO, PUTNAM), competition programming (ACM, USACO,
codejam, topcoder), science fairs (ISEF, STS), or capture the flag (DEFCON,
secuinside, GITS).

~~~
bmelton
It seems like you meant to post this in the "Who's Hiring?" thread.

It's over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15384262](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15384262)

